# New 20 gallon long



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

This is my second vivarium. I used an egg crate false bottom and great stuff/coco background with bits of moss stuck in it. The root system I was going for didn't turn out how I was planning, but I'm fairly happy with it. I think it will look better when plants are added/grow in.



















Right now I'm split between a pair of mint terribilis and azures. I plan on making this a fern and moss dominated tank with a vine covered background. I already have heart fern,white rabbits foot, creeping fig, a few from home depot.

Any thoughts on the tank or its inhabitants would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job any sort of tinc morph would be fine in the tank its up to you to decide the morph, what sort of plants did you have in mind for it?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Good job on the 20 long. Looks great. Once the plants start to settle in, it would look better. Now choosing the fro is tricky. For your next tank you should pick the frog first then build the viv. Anyways, I think a tinc morph would be good to have in there. maybe a azureus. You can also put a mint pair.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! This hobby really is very addictive. Before I got my treo of leucs I was convinced that I would be satisfied with just them. It didn't take long before I wanted more. Their behavior is just too fun and interesting, and I get to have a beautiful viv with beautiful frogs.

I got the plants in the mail yesterday, but haven't planted yet. Here is the plant list

peacock spike moss
mood moss
green tree moss
sheet moss
nephrolepis fern
green fantasy fern
heart fern
rabbits foot fern
creeping fig

And I had already decided on either terribilis or azures before I built the viv. I just figured that, since they are both mainly ground dwelling, both species would do well in it. But if this tank is much better suited for one species than the other I would much rather have happier frogs.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Add a good piece of wood.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

I planted the tank yesterday. Here are the pics.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Great job on the background. Did you use pvc for your vines and roots?

I really like the cork against the background too.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the tank! I've been trying to design a root system for my tree frog tank and I think I'm going to steal yours.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't use pvc, just rope, silicone, and coco fiber. then I pretty much bunched it up in the corner and twisted a few of them up. It was actually pretty easy, and can be changed in the future.
I also stuck some curly willow branches for a different texture.
And it's hard to tell in the pics, but the cork on the right corner is diagonal, and creates a cave/tunnel area underneath it against the background.


----------



## CALBerkGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

looks good! now for some plants


----------

